# Neuer PC für neue Gamer



## aba23 (29. Oktober 2016)

*Neuer PC für neue Gamer*

Hallo zusammen,

bei uns muss ein neuer PC her - bisher haben wir Games auf dem Laptop gespielt. Ging - aber nicht das allerbeste.
Wir sind keine Bastler - also selberbauen ist nicht drin. Wir spielen meist Spiele wie - Final Fantasy, Witcher, Skyrim, Fussball Manager, Fifa und so etwas. Eigentlich nie irgendwelche Online Spiele. 

Jetzt haben wir uns einen Rechner ausgesucht und würden natürlich gerne mal eine Meinung hören:



Betriebssystem: *Windows 10 Professional* (64 Bit)
*Prozessor:* Intel Core i5-2400, 4x 3,1 GHz, Cache: 6 MB, TDP: 95 W
*Arbeitsspeicher:* 8 GB DDR3-SDRAM, PC3-8500, erweiterbar auf 32 GB (4 Speicherbänke)
Grafik: *Palit GeForce 210, 1 GB*
Sound: Intel HD (onboard)
Laufwerke: *2 TB Festplatte, DVD-Brenner*
Intel Gigabit-LAN mit 10/100/1000 Mbit/s
*Anschlüsse:* 10x USB 2.0, 2x PS/2, je 1x Seriell, VGA, DVI, HDMI, RJ-45, Audio (Kopfhörer und Mikrofon)
Schnittstellen: je 1x PCI Express x16 und x1, 1x PCI
Laufwerksschächte: 2x 3,5", 2x 5,25"

Er ist auf jedenfall Leistungsstärker als das was wir bisher hatten, allerdings kenne bin ich mir nicht sicher wegen der Grafikkarte und dem Processor

Wäre nett wenn ihr mal drüber schaut. 

Ansonsten gibt es einen "Fertig PC" der etwas taugt? Budget ist um die 800 €

Danke


----------



## Bonkic (29. Oktober 2016)

absolut spieleuntauglich.
was soll das ding kosten, 200 euro max.?
mal ganz abgesehen davon, dass die komponenten uralt sind.
wer verkauft so was noch?


----------



## Batze (29. Oktober 2016)

Ganz so Krass wie Bonkic möchte ich es nicht sagen, aber mit der Grafikeinheit (ich sage extra Einheit und nicht Grafikkarte) kannst du eventuell was im Browser zocken, das war es dann aber auch schon. An sowas wie The Witcher ist da auch nicht mal im entferntesten zu denken.
Und ja, fertig PCs für um die 800€ gibt es, die sogar zum zocken was taugen.


----------



## Herbboy (29. Oktober 2016)

aba23 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> bei uns muss ein neuer PC her - bisher haben wir Games auf dem Laptop gespielt. Ging - aber nicht das allerbeste.
> Wir sind keine Bastler - also selberbauen ist nicht drin. Wir spielen meist Spiele wie - Final Fantasy, Witcher, Skyrim, Fussball Manager, Fifa und so etwas. Eigentlich nie irgendwelche Online Spiele.
> ...


  Der genannte PC ist ein reiner Bürorechner, und zwar vor allem wegen der Grafikkarte, die den Namen an sich nicht mal verdient hat. Mit ner ordentlichen Grafikkarte für 180€ aufwärts wäre es aber ein ordentlicher PC - allerdings ist die CPU schon uralt, wo bekommt man denn heute noch so einen PC? ^^  und soll DER etwa 800€ kosten? Das wäre irre, das wäre so, als würdest du für einen VW Polo Baujahr 2001 so viel verlangen wie für einen nagelneuen VW Golf ^^  

 Hast du denn einen bestimmten Shop, wo du kaufen willst? Sind es 800€ inkl. Windows, oder hast du ne Windows-Lizenz?


----------



## MichaelG (29. Oktober 2016)

Für 800 EUR ist dieses Paket komplett überteuert. Dafür kannst Du Dir problemlos einen deutlich stärkeren zusammenbauen/zusammenbauen lassen. Und Windows 7 bekommst Du u.a. bei Kinguin.com schon für unter 30 EUR. Oder auch bei Ebay. Das würde ich jetzt nicht unbedingt als KO-Punkt bei 800 EUR Budget sehen.


----------



## aba23 (30. Oktober 2016)

UI - da bin ich aber froh das ich nochmal gefragt habe. 
Ich habe keinen bestimmten Shop wo ich kaufen würde,  aber halt wie man merkt haben wir auch nicht so viel Ahnung. Das heisst man könnte uns alles verkaufen - erzählen das wäre gut und dann ist es doch nix. 
Windows Lizenz haben wir nicht neueres,  also die wir jetzt auf dem Rechner haben ist ewig alt. Ich hätte schon gerne Windows dabei. Allerhöchste Preisgrenze ist also - 1000€ für alles- wenn es sein muss. Weniger schmerzlich wären allerdings die genannten 800€. 

Der Rechner wird auch zum TV schauen gebraucht falls das wichtig ist.


----------



## Batze (30. Oktober 2016)

Ich werde mal schauen und das I-net ein wenig durchsuchten was für dich in Frage kommt. Und auch wenn Herbboy gerade mich auf Igno hat, aber wen er dir was vorschlägt, das könnte gut sein, also da auch mal darauf achten.
Wir suchen dir schon was zusammen, ok...Nur nix übereilen.

Also eine TV Karte muss auch noch dabei sein?
Das macht die Sache natürlich nochmal unnötig teurer und zwar nicht gerade wenig, weil sowas kannst du meist nur selbst einbauen, ist aber nicht schwer. Wir helfen dir dabei. Meist geht das eh über USB Anschluss.
Wie ist denn der TV Anschluss? DVB-T, oder DVB-Cabel, usw.?
Mass man ja wissen.


----------



## aba23 (30. Oktober 2016)

Nein TV Karte muss nicht sein - wir Streamen über das Internet TV Now und ähnliche Mediatheken. YouTube etc.


----------



## Batze (30. Oktober 2016)

aba23 schrieb:


> Nein TV Karte muss nicht sein - wir Streamen über das Internet TV Now und ähnliche Mediatheken. YouTube etc.


Ach so meist du das, also über Browser, ok. ich dachte du wolltest über eine TV Karte TV aufnehmen und so. Dann ist ja alles ok.


----------



## Herbboy (30. Oktober 2016)

Also, nur als Beispiel: https://www.amazon.de/Megaport-i7-6700-GeForce-GTX1060-computer/dp/B0179LYWWY das wäre ein guter PC, 1000€ - so was würdest du natürlich etwa günstiger bekommen, wenn du das selber zusammenstellst, aber als Fertig-PC ist der ganz okay. SEHR viel würde man selber zusammenstellen da nicht sparen. Aber vielleicht ist der PC eh schon "zu viel" für Dich, und einer mit nem Core i5 und einer GTX 960 oder AMD RX 470 für eher 800-900€ würde völlig reichen?

 Aber Achtung bei Amazon: da sind immer wieder Betrüger unterwegs, die solche PCs für wahnsinnig niedrige Preise anbieten und nach der Bestellung um email-Kontakt bitten, teils sogar schon in den Details bei den Preisen: geh mal bei dem PC oben auf "3 neu 500 Euro", da siehst du gleich 2 Betrüger, die den PC zu Preisen anbieten, die unmöglich machbar sind. Vor allem der mit 500€: die Grafikkarte kostet mindestens 260€, die CPU 300€ - allein das sind schon über 500€...   auf KEINEN Fall bei so einem Händler bestellen, wo man sich (teils schon VOR Bestellung) per Mail melden soll. Die behaupten dann, dass aus irgendwelchen Gründen eine Zahlung über Dein Amazon-Konto nicht geht und dass du das Geld daher überweisen sollst. Dann ist das Geld weg, und nen PC wirst du niemals zu Gesicht bekommen...

Hier wäre noch einer ähnlich wie der erste, aber mit ner SSD (an sich heutzutage mehr als sinnvoll), dafür nur ein core i5: https://www.amazon.de/Megaport-3-20GHz-GeForce-Windows-computer/dp/B01KO4ILVQ  auch hier wie eine Seuche: bei den Preisen "7 neu ab..." sind 6 Angebote Betrug - nur der teuerste ist seriös, das ist halt der echte PC-Anbieter.


----------



## aba23 (1. November 2016)

Danke für die 2 Vorschläge Herbboy. 
In der Beschreibung des Core i5 steht *- Grafikkarte: * ASUS ROG Strix GeForce GTX1060 6GB in den darunterstehenden Kunden Q&A steht das dort eine 2GB Grafikkarte verbaut ist - steht doch in der Beschreibung 6GB. Hab ich da was nicht kapiert?


----------



## Herbboy (1. November 2016)

aba23 schrieb:


> Danke für die 2 Vorschläge Herbboy. Eine Frage - ist der Unterschied zwischen Core i5 und Core i7 nur das Alter? In der Beschreibung des Core i5 steht *- Grafikkarte: * ASUS ROG Strix GeForce GTX1060 6GB in den darunterstehenden Kunden Q&A steht das dort eine 2GB Grafikkarte verbaut ist - steht doch in der Beschreibung 6GB. Hab ich da was nicht kapiert?


 Bei den Kundenmeinungen musst du genau hinschauen, da sind oft Meinungen zu anderen Varianten des PCs mit anderen Bauteilen. Vermutlich gehört die Meinung dann zu einem PC, wo vielleicht eine GTX 950 oder 960 drin war mit eben nur 2GB.

 Core i5 und i7: die haben beide 4 Kerne, aber die i7 haben pro Kern zwei "Threads", daher können die wie ein Achtkerner arbeiten, sofern ein Spiel das nutzt. Vom Alter her sind die CPU mit ähnlicher Modellnummer auch ähnlich alt: die aktuellen Sockel 1151-CPUs haben immer 6000er-Namen und sind alle ähnlich lange auf dem Markt, zB i5-6500 oder i7-6700. Die 4000er wiederum sind älter und für den Sockel 1150, den es schon 5-6 Jahre gibt, aber bei gleichem Takt sind die kaum langsamer als die 6000er. Wenn also ein PC "nur" den alten i5-4460 hat und ein anderer nen i5-6500, der neuere aber gleich 100€ mehr kostet, dann lohnt sich das nicht. Kosten beide ca gleichviel, dann nimm den 6000er.


PS: wenn du den zuletzt geposteten nehmen willst, dann unbedingt den vom wahren Verkäufer, also megaport nehmen - dazu dann auf "4 mal neu ab..." gehen und dort Megaport nehmen, 949€ und es per Amazon abwickeln. https://www.amazon.de/gp/offer-listing/B01KO4ILVQ/ref=dp_olp_new?ie=UTF8&condition=new   selbst zB 495Markt mit guten Wertungen: der Preis kann nicht sein, vielleicht wurden die gehackt, und der Hacker hat dann in deren Namen das Angebot für den PC erstellt, um abzukassieren, natürlich dann mit neuen Kontaktdaten.


----------

